# How much is involved in moving from kernel 2.4.23 to 2.6 ??

## Caesars727

How much work is involved, and what difficulties have you guys found in doing this??

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *Caesars727 wrote:*   

> How much work is involved, and what difficulties have you guys found in doing this??

 

I haven't had any problems so far...but I am not stressing things.  I use mostly Opera, Pan, and a few basic proggies.

I got bootsplash working, and use genkernel 3.0

I use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1 kernel.

----------

## cristi1979

for opengl you had to reemerge xfree

----------

## RevolutionaryIconoclast

Don't forget to get module-init-tools.

----------

## azcoder

Actually, I didn't need to emerge xfree for opengl after upgrading to 2.6.  However, I  did have to emerge the nvidia drivers.

Overall, moving to 2.6 was amazingly straight forward - a few little bumps with wireless and nvidia and that was it...

Good Luck

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## petrjanda

Funny thing is, ive experienced 2.4.21 more stable than 2.6.0.

Visit this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126362

----------

## Art Vandalay

what about moving from 2.6.0 to say 2.6.1.....ie can i simply use my *.config that i used in 2.6.0 for 2.6.1? 

is it compatible or is that a no no? if not it's a bummer as i cant remember half the options i seletced for 2.6.0, and am too lazy to write them down!

----------

## J0rus

 *Art Vandalay wrote:*   

> what about moving from 2.6.0 to say 2.6.1.....ie can i simply use my *.config that i used in 2.6.0 for 2.6.1? 
> 
> is it compatible or is that a no no? if not it's a bummer as i cant remember half the options i seletced for 2.6.0, and am too lazy to write them down!

 

Simply copy the .config file from the old 2.6.0 directory into your new 2.6.1 directory, update the linux symlink, then cd into 2.6.1 directory and run "make oldconfig"

This will fill in 99% of the 2.6.1 .config with all the info from your old one, and will prompt you with any/all new features.

Once this is completed, run make menuconfig and check over everything, especially the processor type selections as somewhere between 2.6.1 and 2.6.2_rc1 the method in which this info is specified has changed...

~j0rus

----------

